# San Juan lower river float



## michaelp936 (Nov 3, 2011)

Returned Monday from a week in NM. Fished the San Juan for 4 days...2 drifting the lower river, and 2 days wading and belly boating the upper river holes. The river flows had just been bumped up to the 600 cfs range which created a better lower river opportunity, and we were quick to jump on it. Nymphed mostly. I fished an Epic 686 mated to a new US-made Orvis Mirage III. The line (WF6F SA Amplitude Trout - which I questioned in an earlier post here) performed well and roll casted effortlessly. Just let that S-glass rod do the work. The rod is nice with a fish on, too....very friendly to 5X/6X tippets. The only thing that I had to adjust to with the textured line (more noticeable to me than textured Orvis HD or Rio lines), was the irritation to my stripping index finger. Fixed that issue with one of those cute little Orvis finger cots.

We did the drifts with Animas Valley Anglers, guided by Derek and Bailey. Bailey is a talented and capable young woman who my wife REALLY enjoyed fishing with. Even had room in her boat for the pup. That went well until Flint began to cue in on the the strike indicator, realizing that every time it went down a fish came up! That's when he decided that his duty, as befitting any good gundog, was to hit the water in retriever mode and bring the fish to hand. A little bit of "correction" was necessary, but not enough to diminish his enthusiasm for the experience. Renee had double digit days...mostly wild browns with a few 'bows and even one cutbow thrown in for good measure. My son, Rhett, home for a bit before he started his post-bacc, pre-masters residency today, and I fished with Derek and enjoyed great success on wild browns to 20", with a smattering of rainbows. Both these young guides were fantastic and I recommend and endorse them without hesitation.

One note on guides: historically, in that part of CO and NM, I fish with Aaron Hyder (booked through AVA in Durango, as well) but he landed a full time teaching gig and guides only on his off days/holidays. I can't say enough good things about Aaron....he's one of the best ever and I've used guides all over the globe in fresh and salt. 

Have a trip planned for the UU Bar before I turn my nose way west and north this summer, but the fires near Cimarron might put that in jeopardy. Last report I received was that the blaze was burning through a good part of the Philmont Scout Ranch that borders Funk's ranch. It would be a tragedy if those old cabins at the high altitude lakes were destroyed. It's beautiful and serene up there, and the wildlife experience is phenomenal. Not to mention the fact that the fishing can be incredible.

Another great trip.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Philmont is on fire??? That sucks to hear! I spent an awesome time backpacking there when I was a young scout! Loved it there


----------



## JoeTXFish (Jun 4, 2018)

Great pics and trip report. Thank you for sharing. 

I used to live in Durango and this brings back some good memories of my old stomping ground.


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice thread and pictures, I have fished the san juan a few times myself, Texas hole is one of my favorites!


----------

